# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Senate on C Span 2 now

## Sarge

They are starting with all the liberals.

Dodd just said the Wall Street exes got 3 B in payouts. 

Need several listing as it will go on for hours.

----------


## Dorfsmith

This guy was just on talking about how much this needs to pass 

Gregg, Judd- (R - NH) Class III 
393 RUSSELL SENATE OFFICE BUILDING WASHINGTON DC 20510 
(202) 224-3324 
Web Form: gregg.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Contact.Cont...

----------


## Sarge

They are letting those for speak first.

----------


## Dorfsmith

Remember these guys when they come up for re-election

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Anybody know if these guys are up for re-election in November?:

Chris Dodd

Barney Frank

Harry Reid

Rahm Emanuel

If not where can I go to see which Senators and Representatives are up for re-election. Thanks.

----------


## Sarge

Tom Coburn arguing the Constitution and what is allowed. 

Saying Malpractice. Uggg he is going to vote for the bill.

Now talking about violations of power.

----------


## Slist

Tom Coburn is really good.

The patient has a cancer which creates a pneumonia.. with this bailout we are trying to cure the pneumonia. What the cancer is the continuous ignoring of the constitution ect ect ect...

----------


## Sarge

I hope someone is getting this on you tube. Coburn is ripping them all up.

----------


## Slist

> I hope someone is getting this on you tube. Coburn is ripping them all up.


Oh, that would be great!!! Coburn is really really great!!!!!

----------


## Dorfsmith

Why is he going to vote for it?

----------


## Sarge

400K debt for each child born.

----------


## Sarge

Because he thinks we are in trouble.

----------


## Slist

> Why is he going to vote for it?


Is he? He was waving around the constitution like B.J. Lawson... it felt like he was totally against the bailout..

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Is he? He was waving around the constitution like B.J. Lawson... it felt like he was totally against the bailout..


He said he was going to vote for it...unless he was being sarcastic.

----------


## ItsTime

> This guy was just on talking about how much this needs to pass 
> 
> Gregg, Judd- (R - NH) Class III 
> 393 RUSSELL SENATE OFFICE BUILDING WASHINGTON DC 20510 
> (202) 224-3324 
> Web Form: gregg.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Contact.Cont...


he is a neo-con all the way. our meetup was bitching about him last night

----------


## Sarge

Yes. Early in his speech he said he would. I think he feels forced to do that.

----------


## Lucille

Coburn had a great speech, but he should live his principles and vote NAY.

I am so sick of Congress pretending like IRRESPONSIBLE BORROWERS are victims.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Damn, *Chris DODD* is on the floor of the SENATE touting, *"HOOVER destroyed the country and sent it into a Depression with his signing with GOLD PENS"!!! * Gesus, he's SO ANNOYING when he speaKS, I mean, LIES!!


What an ASS!!! SPIN IT DODD... SPIN IT, you SCUMBAG, that helped get us here... DODD needs to be in PRISON for LIFE!

How Dodd is still alive I'll never know... the man has to been, and continues to BE, TRUE Public Enemy #1!

Gesus, aren't we all getting tired of ALL THESE Senators giving ACCOLADES to each other? They have the LOWEST RATING IN HISTORY! 
*
These SENATORS are truly in ANOTHER WORLD!!!*

SPIN IT SENATORS!  SPIN IT!!!

----------


## Lucille

So, if it's such an "emergency", why did Paulson tell Bush to veto the thing unless it covers foreign investors?

----------


## Dorfsmith

> So, if it's such an "emergency", why did Paulson tell Bush to veto the thing unless it covers foreign investors?


Because it's an "emergency" for foreign investors

----------


## Lucille

But of course!  Silly me!

----------


## Sarge

Conrad now 3/4 M will loose jobs in next six months per Ben. 

Then he said we can't say it will be enough money. Heck no it will not satisfy them.

Believes people will be criminally charged before it's over. Sure

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> So, if it's such an *"emergency",* why did *Paulson tell Bush to veto the thing unless it covers foreign investors*?


*WOW!*

because it falls under the UMBRELLA Corporations policy of...

Retroactive IMMUNITY to telecom Corporations for SPYING on Americans under the FISA ACT.

If it's LEGAL... then WHY did the BRIBING TELECOMS givien IMMUNITY?


It's a FACADE a CHARADE!

We are AL being SCAMMED by GOVERNMENT and WEALTH/ELITISTS/ZIONISTS/CORPORATISTS

----------


## Lucille

You know who thinks this should be passed?  PUTIN!  I wonder if McCain will change his mind (such as it is).    Will he see in Putin's eyes KGB or MOAB?

Bipartisan = DANGER DANGER DANGER

Please.  Greed?  CONGRESS is what got us here.

----------


## Sarge

What don't they get about this?

Oct. 1 (Bloomberg) -- Former U.S. Treasury Secretary Paul O'Neill said the $700 billion bank-rescue proposal under negotiation in Washington is ``crazy,'' with potentially ``awful'' consequences for the world's largest economy.

``Doesn't this seem like lunacy to you?'' said O'Neill, who was President George W. Bush's first Treasury chief, from 2001 to 2002, in a telephone interview today. ``The consequences of it are unbelievably bad in terms of public intrusion into the private sector.''

----------


## Join The Paul Side

> Tom Coburn is really good.
> 
> The patient has a cancer which creates a pneumonia.. with this bailout we are trying to cure the pneumonia. What the cancer is the continuous ignoring of the constitution ect ect ect...



Yeah....sounds great....but he said he is voting for the bill......which in itself is unconstitutional.......so $#@! him.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Boy, Senator  SUSAN COLLINS (R-Maine)  what an IDIOT!

Gesus, not only couldn't she read her SCRIPTED speech... I love some of the verbage.

*"We need to act now, because the FEDERAL RESERVE DOESN'T have UNLIMITED AUTHORITIY!"*

Gesus, Maine, where'd you find this Party/gOVERNMENT firster, Panderering NEOCON FOOL?

Yeah, Chris Dodd has all his Ducks lined up in a row for the well rehearsed Propaganda SPEW on Americans!

----------


## Pete

Collins voted yes on the first POS, so no change, thankfully.

----------


## purplechoe

My senator Durbin from IL is probably voting for it. I called and his staff said he wasn't sure what position he would take, but by further talking with them it sounds like he's for it. I told them how unconstitutional this bill is and he's betraying his oath of office by voting for this bill.

----------


## Lucille

wah wah wah.  My heart bleeds.

Strengthen the dollar and stop pretending like credit is the health of the economy!

Loose credit is the problem!  Everyone, most especially the government, is living beyond their means.

Yeah.  The foxes will be watching the hen house.

The lunatics are running the asylum!

----------


## Sarge

When will we get the the NO speakers?

Looking like it is going to have to be the House to try and stop this.

----------


## 2young2vote

It sounds like they are trying to demonize the people who are against it.  I asked my boss if not passing the bill would affect the business and he said it wouldn't, so i'm not worried.

----------


## Lucille

Exactly.  The real fight will be in the House on Fri.

----------


## Lucille

It's historic all right.  It will mark when America went from quasi-Socialism to Fascism.

----------


## Sarge

Vitter on.  We need a strong NO here. Yeah NO vote.

----------


## Lucille

They are living in a dream world if they really believe the 700B will help the situation in any way, shape or form:




> September 29th, 2008:
> 
> Bernanke stuffed $630 billion into the system and it did not normalize the credit system - spreads widened anyway. The evidence is right in front of you. Oh, where did he get that $630 billion anyway? Don't bother the man behind that curtain!


$700 Billion Bailout Watch 9/30

----------


## Sarge

Vitter calling them out. 

I wish one would have the courage to tell where the money is really going to go- Foreign g
Governments.

----------


## Lucille

Ooooo.  It's the uh ummm uh Messiah's uh turn.

It's Congress' mistakes, you stupid b@stard.

The House DID act.  They represented their constituents, you jerk.

----------


## Pete

Pfft.  Dodd gives Grandstand Obama 10 minutes.

----------


## Lucille

Any business that cannot pay their employees without a credit line deserves to go out of business.

Turn a profit???  He's insane.

Oh, NoBama.  You're cute!  They're pretty much guaranteeing a "catastrophe" with this boneheaded move.  

Second Great Depression anyone?

----------


## angelatc

> Anybody know if these guys are up for re-election in November?:
> 
> Chris Dodd
> 
> Barney Frank
> 
> Harry Reid
> 
> Rahm Emanuel
> ...


Hint: The Representatives only serve 2 year terms.

----------


## Lucille

Oh great.  MORE welfare.

----------


## Lucille

Fire up the printing presses, kids!  Yee haw!

----------


## nodope0695

Obama talking now...says we need to pass the "rescue plan".  Also says we need to have another "stimulus package".

Hmmmm.....sounds like Bush and Mc$#@!.  

Folks, if he's elected, NOTHING will change.  No matter who is elected, NOTHING will change.

----------


## angelatc

> Any business that cannot pay their employees without a credit line deserves to go out of business.
> 
> Turn a profit???  He's insane.
> 
> Oh, NoBama.  You're cute!  They're pretty much guaranteeing a "catastrophe" with this boneheaded move.  
> 
> Second Great Depression anyone?


I'm inclined to agree.  I have kept books for several different firms and I never remember needing to take out a payday loan.

I do see how small construction firms could get stuck  though.

Oh well, it's not like they're booming these day anyway.

----------


## Real_CaGeD

The senate bill will pass. House vote thursday. WORK YOUR REPRESENTATIVE TO VOTE NO ON THURSDAY.

----------


## Sarge

O talking about how this could go on a year or more. 

Then just say NO. We are going to suffer less that way.

----------


## nodope0695

Obama:  There is no difference between Wall St and Main St.

???????????

He of all people should know better than that....

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Obama talking now...says we need to pass the "rescue plan".  Also says we need to have another "stimulus package".
> 
> Hmmmm.....sounds like Bush and Mc$#@!.  
> 
> Folks, if he's elected, NOTHING will change.  No matter who is elected, NOTHING will change.


*
LOL!*

A the good doctor has been saying... It's all a FACADE!

*A CHARADE... there's no difference at all between the 2 LYING GUBS*.

Theft at it's finest... take from the POOR and GIVE to the GOVERNMENT, uh, I mean, RICH!

_WE'LL (government) will TELL YOU how to live your lives, of course in Liberty & Freedom!..._scammed once again and always!

----------


## Sarge

DeMINTsecond NO.

Call them out big time please.

----------


## Pete

You go, DeMint.

----------


## Lucille

"Blood and treasure".  What are we, PIRATES?  Why, yes as a matter of fact, we are!

The US Capitol is the Pirate Ship!  

Raise the Jolly Roger for the Raping the Constitution and Pillaging the Taxpayers Act of 2008!

----------


## 2young2vote

I'm liking this DeMINT guy right now...  He is taling about how America is heading towards the path of socialism...our Socialized schools are failing, our insurance companies can't compete with the government etc..  Is saying it is the governments fault for the problem.

----------


## jbrace

SEN. Jim DeMint is speaking and bringing up really good points

----------


## nodope0695

Sen. DeMint, R-SC, is speaking...good stuff.  I think he may be a NAY vote....I hope

----------


## Lucille

The Republicans will be the only ones to mention the Constitution.

The Democrats fancy it's living and breathing, and its only purpose is to belch out a Socialist nation.

----------


## Lucille

You tell 'em, DeMint!

----------


## Sarge

you tube and make it  go viral.

----------


## nodope0695

WOW!  I need to move to SC and vote for Sen. DeMint.

He's saying some good stuff, and placing the blame in the right place.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Has anyone kept any sort of "tally" and if so, where does it stand now?

Thanks.

----------


## Sarge

He called them out on buying back anywhere in the world. Yes!

----------


## Spirit of '76

Jim deMint is kicking ass.  He's calling for change in monetary policy!

----------


## nodope0695

Something tells me DeMint is a friend of Ron Paul's.

He just said he strongly apposes the measure.  RIGHT ON!!!

----------


## jblosser

DeMint's speech == "repent in sackcloth and ashes, US Congress"

----------


## Pete

> WOW!  I need to move to SC and vote for Sen. DeMint.
> 
> He's saying some good stuff, and placing the blame in the right place.


+1776

This guy could be a good presidential candidate.

Hoping for House defeat.  Whoo hoo!

----------


## nodope0695

You go DeMint!!!!!  I'm gonna send him a thank you email.

----------


## Sarge

Support DeMINT. This guy is a class act!

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Support DeMINT. This guy is a class act!


I'm very impressed

----------


## nodope0695

Sen. Bernie Sanders, I-VT

Saying good stuff, and suspended the bill for ammendments.

----------


## Sarge

Can we get DeMint to run for President in four years.

----------


## Pete

Sanders, I-VT, sounds like he's switching to a nay. 

Edit: $#@!, he's talking about an amendment.

----------


## thefam

omg I want Bernie Sanders for President.  He is right on!!!!!

----------


## Sarge

Sanders has a big poster of Paulson up there. He is looking to add an amendment. I did not catch the amendment. Any help on that?

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Can we get DeMint to run for President in four years.


I hate when you guys do this. Do you check stances on any other issues? Don't be so naive.

And Sanders is a socialist. You think this is GOOD?

----------


## nodope0695

I just sent Sen. DeMint a thankyou letter.

Please take the time to do the same:  http://demint.senate.gov/public/inde...n=Contact.Home

----------


## Sarge

Tell what the adverse is on DeMint then. It takes guts to call out this nutso spending. That is what is going to sink us. Are his problems worse than M or O?

----------


## nodope0695

> I hate when you guys do this. Do you check stances on any other issues? Don't be so naive.
> 
> And Sanders is a socialist. You think this is GOOD?


Right now, if they're against this bill, then they are our friends.  The past is the past, and sure its important to look at thier records, but right now, they stand with us.

----------


## thefam

Didn't check but still like what he is saying on the bailout.  Got a little excited.

----------


## nodope0695

Sanders just called out Paulson.  LOL
Mentioned his huge salary with Sachs

----------


## nodope0695

> Tell what the adverse is on DeMint then. It takes guts to call out this nutso spending. That is what is going to sink us. Are his problems worse than M or O?


I agree...regardless of his past record, he is against this bill, and right now that is all that matters.

----------


## Sarge

Sanders amendment 10 percent more tax on a person earning 500K or a couple earning 1M  a year.

----------


## nodope0695

Sen. Sessions, R-AL, is "Not gonna vote for the thing."

He also refered to the USA as "The Republic."  

Right On!!!!!!

----------


## LittleLightShining

> Sanders amendment 10 percent more tax on a person earning 500K or a couple earning 1M  a year.


I've been calling him saying NO to ANY taxpayer picking up the tab.

----------


## Sarge

Sessions ripping Reid on Amtrack. They said no more money 5 years ago and now 2B more funding.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I just sent Sen. DeMint a thankyou letter.
> 
> Please take the time to do the same:  http://demint.senate.gov/public/inde...n=Contact.Home


Done, we're pretty good with the sticks, now we should give 'em a carrot.


Bunkloco

----------


## nodope0695

> Done, we're pretty good with the sticks, now we should give 'em a carrot.
> 
> 
> Bunkloco


Exactly. I have not problem giving credit where it is due.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Right now, if they're against this bill, then they are our friends.  The past is the past, and sure its important to look at thier records, but right now, they stand with us.


I agree, we should be pushing to get this bill stopped, but are some of you really so giddy to say he should be president? Give me a break!

----------


## nodope0695

> I agree, we should be pushing to get this bill stopped, but are some of you really so giddy to say he should be president? Give me a break!


LOL...I might be giddy, but I didn't say he should be prez.  I just appreciated his speech, and even sent him a thank you email.

I also plan to send a thank you letter to Sen Sessions.

----------


## jbrace

lol hate mail for Schumer.....

----------


## angelatc

> You go DeMint!!!!!  I'm gonna send him a thank you email.


I am going to fax him a thank you!

----------


## Dequeant

Schumer = Duschebag

----------


## nodope0695

Sen. Shumer just kissed Obama's ass like I've never seen....what shameless sob.

----------


## tropicangela

Ewww Schumer is kissing Obama's ass.  

Oh, great, now fear fear fear.

----------


## Pete

> I agree, we should be pushing to get this bill stopped, but are some of you really so giddy to say he should be president? Give me a break!


Yeah, he sounded great but he would need a little deprogramming for Pres. 

Found a neat site for checking these guys out:

http://ontheissues.org/Senate/Jeff_S...eland_Security

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> LOL...I might be giddy, but I didn't say he should be prez.  I just appreciated his speech, and even sent him a thank you email.
> 
> I also plan to send a thank you letter to Sen Sessions.


There was a member that said we should approach him for presidency...that's who I was referring to.

----------


## nodope0695

> Schumer = Duschebag


You beat me to it....I was just thinking that.  He shoulda just pulled Obama's cock out and sucked it right there.

----------


## speciallyblend

BS CS is on

----------


## nodope0695

> There was a member that said we should approach him for presidency...that's who I was referring to.


lol....I didn't see that.  Don't worry, cooler head will prevail.

----------


## georgiaboy

So good to see that there are Senators that are standing up with their constituencies and will be voting against this bill and calling it out for what it truly is - giftwrapped unconstitutional socialism.

And I'm so proud of us for sending our thank yous!!!  Campaign for Liberty members should work to build a reputation and be known for this type of behavior.

----------


## werdd

100 billion being voted on tonight, 350 in the house tomorrow, and the rest will be approved by bush.

WTF??

----------


## Pete

> lol....I didn't see that.  Don't worry, cooler head will prevail.


LOL. Yes, it will.

----------


## Sarge

OK, it was me. I am willing to listen why not. Let us debate it after this mess is cleared up.

I should not have said it. He still gets my thank you.

----------


## nodope0695

> 100 billion being voted on tonight, 350 in the house tomorrow, and the rest will be approved by bush.
> 
> WTF??


I don't think Shumer's idea will fly.

----------


## Pete

> OK, it was me. I am willing to listen why not. Let us debate it after this mess is cleared up.
> 
> I should not have said it. He still gets my thank you.


I said it too, Sarge.  No prob.

----------


## nodope0695

> OK, it was me. I am willing to listen why not. Let us debate it after this mess is cleared up.
> 
> I should not have said it. He still gets my thank you.


He got my thank you....and perhaps upon a little bit of research, we would find him to be a suitable candidate in 2012...I'm with you, give credit and thank you's to those who vote against this bill, regardless of thier past history.  Today is what matters, and I hate to sound like Bush, but tonight, they're either with us, or against us.

----------


## werdd

domenci from new mexico, neocon trash.

----------


## Sarge

The make money routine coming up.  NO WAY.

----------


## georgiaboy

anyone know if there's any rhyme or reason to the order that the senators go when they take turns speaking, and if so, what it is?

----------


## Pete

Domenici was a no in round 1.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> domenci from new mexico, neocon trash.


This scum is making me sick!

----------


## Dequeant

Sen Domenici.....

Ranking member of the Energy & Natural Resources Cmte...............

He may as well have a tattoo on his forehead that says

"OWNED BY BIG OIL"

----------


## nodope0695

That old coot domenci just defended Paulson.  What a moron.

----------


## nodope0695

> Sen Domenici.....
> 
> Ranking member of the Energy & Natural Resources Cmte...............
> 
> He may as well have a tattoo on his forehead that says
> 
> "OWNED BY BIG OIL"


Exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## Pete

The money machine is going to get an enema and $#@! all over the American people.

----------


## kathy88

They are talking in circles. Getting rid of toxic assets my ass. More like charging them on the new and improved "taxpayer credit card."

This guy's a tool.

----------


## slacker921

> That old coot domenci just defended Paulson.  What a moron.


I'm not believing what an idiot he is.  People voted for him??

He doesn't even know what he's voting for.

----------


## kathy88

"This is one of the most difficult situations to explain to the American people."

Why doesn't he just say, "why don't these stupid $#@!ing Americans just get out of our way and let us make our money for ourselves and our friends while they eat $#@!ing Ramen noodles like good little sheep?"

----------


## Dequeant

"You could hardly socialize a system as big as the united states in 2 years"

You guys are doing it in 2 $#@!ing weeks, $#@!.

Not to mention, ITS COMING FROM A REPUBLICAN!

----------


## Dequeant

Oh great, who is this doosh.....

ah, bob menendez......he has "tool" written all over him.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Oh great, who is this doosh.....
> 
> ah, bob menendez......he has "tool" written all over him.


Menendez must not have gotten my 30+ phone calls.

----------


## nodope0695

> "This is one of the most difficult situations to explain to the American people."
> 
> Why doesn't he just say, "why don't these stupid $#@!ing Americans just get out of our way and let us make our money for ourselves and our friends while they eat $#@!ing Ramen noodles like good little sheep?"


I find it insulting that they automatially assume we don't understand what is going on.  

I think what scares them is that we DO understand whats going on.

Is it time to get violent yet?????

----------


## Captain America

we must get these people out of office

----------


## Sarge

We will be treated like investor's. Does that mean we will get screwed again?

----------


## werdd

all of these senators are bought and paid.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Menendez appears to be an *American't*.

Somebody wants to buy something from me with no credit, I'll work out a payment plan for them...NO BANK.


Bunkloco

----------


## nodope0695

Same old tune:  Failing to act could be disasterous. We must pass something, even if it is a crock of $#@!.  What a bunch of bull$#@!.

----------


## werdd

here comes shelby, our temporary hero.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Time to start campaigns against these senators. Full force.

----------


## Dequeant

Both senators from Alabama have spoken STRONGLY against this legislation.

I hope Mississippi does the same.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Same old tune:  Failing to act could be disasterous. We must pass something, even if it is a crock of $#@!.  What a bunch of bull$#@!.


What kind of way is that to run a country? We don't have time to think things through, we don't have time to come up with anything good, so let's just go ahead and pass this crappy plan not really knowing what the long term effects will be.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Both senators from Alabama have spoken STRONGLY against this legislation.
> 
> I hope Mississippi does the same.


And Georgia.  Though I admit I'm worried.

----------


## werdd

"The free market didnt fail, it was the federal regulation that failed"

-Shelby

----------


## Dequeant

Shelby is calling it like it is.

----------


## jbrace

Is it me or does the people that are for the bill seemed to be going in faith, while people against it actually have reason, and facts. Truth and reason are wonderful.

----------


## kathy88

> Is it me or does the people that are for the bill seemed to be going in faith, while people against it actually have reason, and facts. Truth and reason are wonderful.




Faith = Greed and Fear of Something they do NOT understand

----------


## Dequeant

It would be $#@!ing GREAT if it failed to pass.

However, if no one filibusters, i have a feeling it will.

----------


## kathy88

> It would be $#@!ing GREAT if it failed to pass.
> 
> However, if no one filibusters, i have a feeling it will.




Who has the balls to do it? Predictions....

----------


## Dequeant

I hope someone is youtubing his speech, because he is on the ball.

----------


## jblosser

DeMint on the issues:



> # Voted NO on requiring FISA court warrant to monitor US-to-foreign calls. (Feb 2008)
> # Voted YES on removing need for FISA warrant for wiretapping abroad. (Aug 2007)
> # Voted NO on limiting soldiers' deployment to 12 months. (Jul 2007)
> # Voted NO on implementing the 9/11 Commission report. (Mar 2007)
> # Voted NO on preserving habeas corpus for Guantanamo detainees. (Sep 2006)
> # Voted NO on requiring CIA reports on detainees & interrogation methods. (Sep 2006)
> # Voted YES on reauthorizing the PATRIOT Act. (Mar 2006)
> # Voted YES on extending the PATRIOT Act's wiretap provision. (Dec 2005)


This vote, FISA, and USA PATRIOT are the minimum to check into before going gaga.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Is it me or does the people that are for the bill seemed to be going in faith, while people against it actually have reason, and facts. Truth and reason are wonderful.


I think you are correct. It certainly seems that the ones who are in favor are running around like chickens with their heads cut off.



Sky is falling! Economy is sinking!
Vote for something! Anything!
It might work! We don't know!
Emergency! Emergency!

----------


## Pete

> Is it me or does the people that are for the bill seemed to be going in faith, while people against it actually have reason, and facts. Truth and reason are wonderful.


Good insight.

I have also wondered if we can persuade some of these senators who can think so subtly about financial matters to oppose the Fed and imperialism.

----------


## werdd

Shelby is inciting needed partisanship to block this bill.... he knows what hes doing.

Shelby the only senator worth a $#@! in this country...

Alabama looking better and better.

If it comes time to secede, you can bet alabama will be one of the first.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Shelby is inciting needed partisanship to block this bill.... he knows what hes doing.
> 
> Shelby the only senator worth a $#@! in this country...
> 
> Alabama looking better and better.
> 
> If it comes time to secede, you can bet alabama will be one of the first.


hardly. shelby just happens to be right on voting nay on the bill.

----------


## Sarge

Shelby calling them out now.

----------


## afmatt

Shelby just rocked.

----------


## werdd

Looks like bill Bill Nelson from Florida could be against this thing.

----------


## kathy88

This dude has BALLS. He's wearing a pink tie.

----------


## Dequeant

Nelson just called me a little person, $#@! HIM.

Hehe, j/k, i think he's one of the good guys on this vote.

----------


## Captain America

has anyone kept a tally of the yes and no's

----------


## Sarge

Shelby gave his best shot.

Nelson saying the exec pay would be left to Paulson. I would like to be on that plan. You know how that will end up. 

We should mandate the requirements. I agree if they pass this. 

Calling for an investigation on the high credit ratings. 

Just say no Nelson. He said NO.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Dequeant

Graham = another retard voting yes.

Socialism for the sake of saving socialism.

----------


## werdd

$#@! this guy.

----------


## Dorfsmith

Yuck, I can't Lindsey Graham

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Dequeant

I'd bend him over and give him the business.......just to punish him for voting yes.

----------


## tropicangela

Grahm's gotta GO.

----------


## kathy88

I'm about tired of these $#@!s calling us stupid and blatantly stating that we don't know what's best for us.

Graham just said that we don't realize that if this bill doesn't pass we won't be able to get credit any more....

THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT WE NEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LET'S LIVE WITHIN OUR MEANS FOR A CHANGE AND SEE HOW THAT WORKS OUT.

Sorry for the shouting. I'm fing pissed and tired of being told I'm stupid and dont' understand. LYING $#@! GRAHAM.

----------


## Dequeant

*note to self* donate to Graham's rival in the primary and general elections of south Carolina.

I doubt your sense too $#@!.

Quote of the day

"A lot of smart people are telling me things".

----------


## werdd

Lindsey Graham knows how to spend our money better than we can.

----------


## Sarge

SC saying you can't call me and tell me what to do? Who the heck does he represent if he will not listen.  So what if they can't buy a new car. Save cash and then buy. What happened to people saving?

He is convinced we will get the 700 B back. How many here are convinced of that?

Not me.

A lot of smart people are telling me. Wall Street people? 

Idiot

Everything he has learned about politics he learned in a liquor store? Sheez

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Is it just me or did I hear Lindsey Graham basicly tell his constituents, "I got your phone calls. I know you're against this. But $#@! You, I know better than you." ???

----------


## afmatt

"Everything I learned about politics I learned in a liquor store"

Obviously.

----------


## Dorfsmith

I pledge to do everything in my power to keep Lindsey Graham from being re-elected. SCUM

----------


## KramerDSP

Bill Nelson rocks! I'm shocked! I was thinking Martinez might be a No vote. I don't think he's talked yet, but my gut is Martinez is also a No vote given the Democrat in Florida voted No. We Floridians have a pretty organized movement down here, so I'm sure both of them were swamped. Nelson even used some of the words in the C4L action alert that I used via copying/pasting onto the e mail to him and Martinez.

----------


## Sarge

He just got blasted on the liquor store comment.

----------


## rajibo



----------


## Sarge

Blasted on that by Kerry.

----------


## KramerDSP

Kerry -  "there is the risk of our financial system completely collapsing".. Uggh

Kerry - "no time to stand on sidelines and be angry and frustrated"...

----------


## georgiaboy

> Bill Nelson rocks! I'm shocked! I was thinking Martinez might be a No vote. I don't think he's talked yet, but my gut is Martinez is also a No vote given the Democrat in Florida voted No. We Floridians have a pretty organized movement down here, so I'm sure both of them were swamped. *Nelson even used some of the words in the C4L action alert that I used via copying/pasting onto the e mail to him and Martinez*.


nice work, Kramer & Florida!!

----------


## tropicangela

Kerry has to GO.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Kerry -  "there is the risk of our financial system completely collapsing".. Uggh
> 
> Kerry - "no time to stand on sidelines and be angry and frustrated"...


Kerry had/ has a lot of money invested in banks.

----------


## Dequeant

*Pictures Chuck Norris choking out John Kerry after being pointed at by Ron Paul.

----------


## tropicangela

We're screwed tonight.

----------


## Dequeant

It's amazing.......

You can tell if someone is going to vote for/against within the first 5 seconds of them speaking.

For instance, this new guy from florida is an ass who will vote for it.

----------


## afmatt

Paulson deserves our thanks?
Excuse me while I vomit.

----------


## Sarge

keep up to date. I need a short break. Let me know the next dumb statement please.

----------


## Dequeant

Yes...

"Thanks for telling us how you can better spend our money than ANYONE ELSE ON EARTH.  I bow in total submission to your infinite knowledge"

$#@!.

----------


## werdd

i wish these dumb $#@!s would just say, im for it or against it.

----------


## nodope0695

> What kind of way is that to run a country? We don't have time to think things through, we don't have time to come up with anything good, so let's just go ahead and pass this crappy plan not really knowing what the long term effects will be.


Exactly what I keep hearing....Kerry said it, along with a few others.  Its a crock of $#@!...if the bill is bad, then it should fail, period.

----------


## manny229

> Paulson deserves our thanks?
> Excuse me while I vomit.


eahhhh.... just give him one o them medals of freedom

----------


## KramerDSP

> It's amazing.......
> 
> You can tell if someone is going to vote for/against within the first 5 seconds of them speaking.
> 
> For instance, this new guy from florida is an ass who will vote for it.


The democrat votes against it and the republican votes for it. Sheesh. Martinez is TOAST.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

How come none of them that talk about the AAA ratings of all this debt was cha*llenged by many assessment companies AND the FEDERAL RESERVE BLOCKED the ratings and wouldn't approve additional ratimgs companies into the INNER CIRCLE.*

People are forgeting... *THE FEDERAL RESERVE, IS responsible for the FALSE DEBT RATINGS!!!*

Oh Boy,

Look what I found... read this article from minutes of the 2003 testimony meeting with the FED!!!  Notice the link is under the financial services of the House of Representatives?

Maybe Ron did get some of info from this 2003 report, but the UNBELIEVABLE action of the FED, proves they are just as EVIL as the BANKS themselves. GESUS... COMMUNISTIC actions!

*http://financialservices.house.gov/media/pdf/091404se.pdf*

I am Sean Egan,
Managing Director of Egan-Jones Ratings Company, a credit ratings firm. By way of
background, I am a cofounder of Egan-Jones Ratings Co., which was established to provide
timely, accurate credit ratings to institutional investors. *Our firm differs significantly from
other ratings agencies in that we have distinguished ourselves by providing timely, accurate
ratings and we are not paid by the issuers of debt, which we view as a conflict of interest.*

NOW here's the FED's response, UNBELIEVABLE!

_“Overall, it is robustly the case that S&P regrades from BBB- moved in the
direction of EJR’s earlier ratings. It appears more likely that this result reflects
systematic differences between the two firms’ rating policies than a small number
of lucky guesses by EJR.”_
*Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City,*

Back by Economic Universities :

*Stanford University and the University of Michigan drew similar conclusions:*
“we believe our results make a strong case that the non-certified agency [Egan-Jones] is
the leader and the certified agency [Moody’s] is the laggard.”
Link: aaahq.org/AM2004/display.cfm?Filename =SubID_ 1213.pdf&MIMEType =application%2Fpdf

In August 1998 we applied for recognition by the SEC as a ratings firm (i.e., NRSRO
status). We continue to provide information to the SEC and hope to eventually be
recognized.

The FED keeping a CORRUPT ratings companies in their MONOPOLY on Wall street and keeping, Egan-Jones Ratings Company (Sean J. Egan, Managing Director) OUT of Wall Street. who else have they blocked or discredited from truly reporting the facts and ratings?

Egan-Jones was right and *the FED blocked them from being approved* for credit ratings.

Talk about a SMOKING GUN!

Another NAIL in the Illegal actions of the US FEDERAL RESERVE~!

read the report!

----------


## nodope0695

If the person starts his speech by thanking Dodd and other who "worked tirelessly", then you can bet he's gonna vote FOR the measure.

----------


## chudrockz

> If the person starts his speech by thanking Dodd and other who "worked tirelessly", then you can bet he's gonna vote FOR the measure.


Yeah, that's a good bunch that's good at "working tirelessly" to SCREW the American people to the benefit of their irresponsible rich friends. HELL with 'em.

----------


## Dequeant

Don't patronize me bitch, i can already tell you're voting for this.

----------


## tropicangela

> Don't patronize me bitch, i can already tell you're voting for this.


"But look what we got for YOU!"

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Mel Martinez supports it. I live in Florida. $#@! You Mel. Start cleaning out your office. You are fired.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Oh God... another STAGED PROPAGANDA speech from slimeball Barbara BOXER!

Oh the STAGED original... now comes the CRAP... everything BAD is BLAMED on NOT APPROVING this GARBAGE BAILOUT BILL!


FIRE ALL MOST of the SENATE NOW... SICK of this C-SPAN POLITICAL SHOWBOATING crap!

----------


## Dequeant

Gov Shwardzea;lkjdf;ladjfjasdf;jajfa;jdfnegger
"Pass this bill if you want to live"

----------


## nodope0695

> Mel Martinez supports it. I live in Florida. $#@! You Mel. Start cleaning out your office. You are fired.


Suprised?  Martinez is Jeb Bush's buddy, hence Dubya's buddy.  He's NeoCon trash.

----------


## Dequeant

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees

Make this a partisan vote, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees keep it up...............stupid whore is going to split the vote without even knowing it.

----------


## nodope0695

Barbara Boxer = Idiot.

----------


## mconder

There at it again.

----------


## Dequeant

Gregg = about to fail the nation, his constituents, main street, and future generations

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## tropicangela

Judd Greg - "Look into my eyes, you are getting verrry sleepy."

----------


## Dorfsmith

Whoever said New Hampshire was Libertarian lied to me?

----------


## KramerDSP

> Mel Martinez supports it. I live in Florida. $#@! You Mel. Start cleaning out your office. You are fired.


I just sent him a scathing e-mail. Scathing. He's DONE. We Floridians have the memory of Elephants, and I lambasted Martinez for the fact that the Democratic Senator in Florida was more conservative than he was on this particular vote. I also thanked Nelson, but warned him we were still watching and that we did not approve of bailouts in any shape or form whatsoever.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## tropicangela

Haha he said, "...take that trash off the highway, ahem, I mean crash, crash."

----------


## KramerDSP

Gregg just said "we have just had a car accident on the highway, and we need to clear the debris off the roads so that commerce can continue again" in so many words.

Yeah, Gregg, but you left out that it's a one way highway heading off a cliff, and what you want to do is CLEAR the highway so more lemmings can fall off the cliff ? WTF ?

----------


## KramerDSP

Gregg - "we re gonna limit golden parachutes"

No, you're NOT. 20% tax is not a limit if the golden parachute is 30 million dollars or more.

----------


## Sarge

Great feedback on the car loans.

Now saying no loss to the tax payer. Yup  value back is now the word. 

We are going to get a lot of revenue back. Yup. I buy that.

Wake up AMERICA.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Whoever said New Hampshire was Libertarian lied to me?


REVOKE the NH License PLate... they don't deserve at plate moto...

anyway the fools of New Hampshire love JOHN McCain... SHEEPLE

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## werdd

this $#@! is making me sick......

----------


## Captain America

im sure you all know this quote, but in times where the domestic enemy is in a place of authority, we can look and remember to know our fight and the truth is not in vain.

Gentlemen, I have had men watching you for a long time and I am convinced that you have used the funds of the bank to speculate in the breadstuffs of the country. When you won, you divided the profits amongst you, and when you lost, you charged it to the bank. You tell me that if I take the deposits from the bank and annul its charter, I shall ruin ten thousand families. That may be true, gentlemen, but that is your sin! Should I let you go on, you will ruin fifty thousand families, and that would be my sin! You are a den of vipers and thieves. - Andrew Jackson

----------


## werdd

i want to punch this pussy in the face

----------


## Mandrik

> Great feedback on the car loans.
> 
> Now saying no loss to the tax payer. Yup  value back is now the word. 
> 
> We are going to get a lot of revenue back. Yup. I buy that.
> 
> Wake up AMERICA.


Hopefully they put some of that 700B into Powerball tickets so we actually do have a real chance at making some money back on it.

----------


## Pete

Gregg=sellout

Yeah, I don't want to hear any more BS about NH.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> This is garage paper... This is not like the RTC.
> 
> The RTC had real property (not derivatives), the RTC was not cleaning up 80:1 leverage, etc etc
> 
> There is NO comparison to this bailout and the S&L bailout.
> 
> These are crap loans, on $#@! holes with no value, to people with $#@! credit, etc. etc.
> 
> The tax payers will lose on this deal.


*
THE CONGRESSIONAL MOTO:*

*90% of ALL Statistics CAN be made to say ANYTHING... 50% of the TIME!*


What a bunch of; CORRUPT, LYING, MANIPULATIVE THEIVES!

----------


## nodope0695

> I am sick of hearing:
> 
> "companies won't be able to meet payroll"
> 
> If you need a LOC to meet payroll you should be out of business.
> 
> "You won't be able to buy a car"
> 
> My cousin is the finance manager of a major car dealer.  I spoke to him last night and they are still doing loans all day long.   People with foreclosures, repos, or bankruptcies can not get loans... people with "thin" credit reports can not get loans.   He said the only change he has seen is that the standards have gone back to the way they used to be.  (edit)  The other thing that changed is people are paying in cash...   Old guy:  "Gonna spend this while it still has value sonny... "


Yep, I'm tired of hearing it too, cuz I suspect its not true...its fearmongering.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Maria Cantwell is on our side. Bless her.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Sarge

She is going to say NO.

----------


## Dequeant

Yay Cantwell........finally, a smart woman in government.....to bad the can't be THAT smart, she is after all a democrat.

----------


## afmatt

> my girlfriend is what motivated the phone call to my cousin.
> 
> She came home spouting $#@! from the people that she works with that was just out of line.   That phone call nullified most of the $#@! she was fed.
> 
> What sealed the deal...
> 
> She logged into her credit card account last night...    I was on the computer in the library and she yelled in, "david, citibank just raised my credit limit"
> 
> i responded back, "sounds like a credit crunch"


rofl!

----------


## Sandra

Another huge problem Paul's campaign ran into was the lack of interest of grassroots working at the precinct level whan the lists were free. At $35 it will be nonexistent.

----------


## kathy88

I'll almost be relieved when the shills vote on this and get it over with so we can start the campaign against EVERYONE who voted yea. And I have a good feeling that will be MANY MANY more people involved as it gets going. Even stupid people I know are against this. LOL.

----------


## Dequeant

The democrats are being pretty partisan.......almost all of them blaming republicans for "reckless deregulation".

----------


## Sarge

Durbin likely NO.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> I'll almost be relieved when the shills vote on this and get it over with so we can start the campaign against EVERYONE who voted yea. And I have a good feeling that will be MANY MANY more people involved as it gets going. Even stupid people I know are against this. LOL.


Yes. I am looking forward to seeing some of these jerks lose their jobs in November.

----------


## manny229

> Durbin likely NO.


700 billion says he votes "yes"

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Sarge

Durbin, Do we need to give them a gold watch when they leave.

----------


## nodope0695

> Durbin likely NO.


Well, he just thanked Dodd, so I'm guessing YES

----------


## amonasro

Durbin: "I wish I didn't have to vote for this"


GaahhhH!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sarge

You are right. He rolled.

----------


## kathy88

This is sickening. I think I'm going to give the kids a bath and perhaps myself to wash the filth off. 

We know everyone in the country is against this (almost) but we are smarter than them and are going to do whatever we want anyway.

You can't tell me they have EVER gotten the correspondence from the people like they have on this bill, and they are comitting political suicide. WHY?

----------


## nodope0695

> 700 billion says he votes "yes"


You just won $700 Billion

----------


## robert4rp08

Durbin is a coward

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## afmatt

Emails.
85,000 against
6,000 for

If she votes yes I'm going to go nuts.

----------


## nodope0695

> Emails.
> 85,000 against
> 6,000 for
> 
> If she votes yes I'm going to go nuts.


She said shee's voting yes...what a bitch.

----------


## Captain America

people like Durbin are the vipers they pretend like they are doing the people a favor, like a Ellsworth Toohey from The Fountainhead. 

and Feinstien we do understand it, $#@! yourself

----------


## Sarge

Donate the 700 B you just won to stop this mess, please.

We will build a monument to you.

----------


## amonasro

Of course she'll vote yes.  Something tells me all these senators have been compromised.

----------


## nodope0695

> "Don't Understand"
> 
> This $#@!ing bitch is an elected Representative of a Republic.
> 
> She is elected to vote for the WILL of the people...
> 
> For those reading later... This is in regards to Feinstein
> 
> "85000 people against it"  --  She is still voting for it
> ...



how she ever got reelected is beyond me....she's cooked as they come.  One of Californias WORST senaters ever.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> This $#@!ing bitch...   No wonder she wanted "assault rilfes" banned


LMAO! So sad and so true!!!

----------


## robert4rp08

> She said shee's voting yes...what a bitch.


To paraphrase:  "My constituents are confused. I must vote for what I believe to be their best interest."

----------


## nodope0695

> people like Durbin are the vipers they pretend like they are doing the people a favor, like a Ellsworth Toohey from The Fountainhead. 
> 
> and Feinstien we do understand it, $#@! yourself


Amen!  Fienstien's days are numbered...lots of Californians are agianst this bamboozling of america.

----------


## awake

Insulting and opposing the will of the people ..... my god what a spectacle of imbecility.

----------


## nodope0695

> To paraphrase:  "My constituents are confused. I must vote for what I believe to be their best interest."


She has no clue what is in their best interests.  What a bitch.  I wish I could go to california just to help vote her ass out of office.

----------


## jabrownie

This makes me feel sick.  Durbin sitting there going on about wanting the bankruptcy provisions to help home owners, but the banks got the last word on it.  LMAO.  Yea, the senators were so powerless they couldn't say no to the banks, they got out voted by all those bankers in the senate, what a load of horse$#@!.

----------


## nodope0695

> Insulting and opposing the will of the people ..... my god what a spectacle of imbecility.


Proves who they really work for.  She's just lost her reelection bid.  Good riddance.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Proves who they really work for.  She's just lost her reelection bid.  Good riddance.


Is she up for re-election this year?

----------


## amonasro

My god it's like watching a train wreck.

----------


## manny229

> Donate the 700 B you just won to stop this mess, please.
> 
> We will build a monument to you.


I'll invest it in  financials  I'll be a hero like these Senators who vote against the will of their constituents.

----------


## Dequeant

It'd be sweet if there was a carbon monoxide leak or something and they all died.  Heh.........with both McCain and Obama there, Ron Paul might just have a shot, hahahaha.

----------


## nodope0695

> Is she up for re-election this year?


Not sure...but if she is, I hope she loses.

----------


## Sarge

They are going to vote 2Billion for Amtrack before they dump another 700 BILLION on us.

Is it legal to have paper pitch forks across the street from Congress and the Senate.

----------


## werdd

My senator kay bailey hutchison just sold out. $#@! HER.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## manny229

> My senator kay bailey hutchison just sold out. $#@! HER.


Could be worse.... my senator is Hillary

----------


## Sarge

What a sell out by Kay. Sad day for us gang.

Let her know loud and clear she needs to find another job.

----------


## Flash

This still has to go through the house when the senate passes it right?

----------


## werdd

$#@! kay bailey hutchison, she is fired!!!!!!

----------


## amonasro

> This still has to go through the house when the senate passes it right?


I believe it does.

----------


## Mandrik

> This still has to go through the house when the senate passes it right?


Absolutely.  They heat is gonna be on in the House.  Expect a lot of Congressmen to sell out the interests of the people in their districts.

----------


## KramerDSP

How does Filibustering work ? Just wondering if it takes a certain number of senators to yield their time to the filibuster person or if they take turns filibustering? I've read that one guy just read the phone book for 23 hours.

----------


## BuddyRey

Kay Bailey Hutchinson is seriously pissing me off right now!!!  

She keeps talking about how "bipartisan" this bill is.  Yeah, no $#@!, Sherlock!  Lobbyists have the ability to buy off politicians of BOTH parties!  Bipartisanship means NOTHING when both parties are the same!!!

Sorry for my French, but I'm fuming with rage!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> This is sickening. I think I'm going to give the kids a bath and perhaps myself to wash the filth off. 
> 
> We know everyone in the country is against this (almost) but we are smarter than them and are going to do whatever we want anyway.
> 
> You can't tell me they have EVER gotten the correspondence from the people like they have on this bill, and they are comitting political suicide. WHY?


Why?  They are simply answering to whom they _really_ serve.


Bunkloco

----------


## werdd

My letter to senator hutchison.

I will tirelessly spend all of my resources to oust you. You do not know how to better spend my money than i do.

I am going to campaign against you, and spend all of my resources to oust you.

Kay Bailey Hutchison, you are a traitor to our country, and in agreement with 90% of my texas constitutents, YOU ARE FIRED!

The people are watching you, and we are not going to stand for it anymore.

----------


## Sarge

13 BILLION for Amtrack over the next five years? They are nuts.

Charge the price of an airline and no more money for them.

----------


## ihsv

I just finished eating supper, and I'm afraid if I watch this circus on C-SPAN I'll have a mess to clean up.

----------


## tggroo7

Wtf is going on now in the senate??  Who is this guy talkin about train accidents?  And WHY is he talking about train accidents?

----------


## KramerDSP

Theres a big amendment within the bailout bill talking about bailing out Amtrak. LOL. This is the great grandmother of all pork laden bills.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Wtf is going on now in the senate??  Who is this guy talkin about train accidents?  And WHY is he talking about train accidents?


Somewhat fitting, though. This is a train wreck if there ever were one.

----------


## afmatt

If only someone would talk about the train wreck that is in front of us...

----------


## KramerDSP

> If only someone would talk about the train wreck that is in front of us...


LOL. Great minds think alike.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

> My girlfriend is what motivated the phone call to my cousin.
> 
> She came home spouting $#@! from the people that she works with that was just out of line.   That phone call nullified most of the $#@! she was fed.
> 
> What sealed the deal...
> 
> She logged into her credit card account later in the night...    I was on the computer in the library and she yelled in, "David, CitiBank just raised my credit limit"
> 
> I responded back, "Sounds like a credit crunch"



Funny you say that. Both Wells Fargo and Citi Financial just this week offered to extend my girl's credit limit also.

----------


## slacker921

> Theres a big amendment within the bailout bill talking about bailing out Amtrak. LOL. This is the great grandmother of all pork laden bills.


New Tax earmarks in Bailout bill
- Film and Television Productions (Sec. 502)
- Wooden Arrows designed for use by children (Sec. 503)
- 6 page package of earmarks for litigants in the 1989 Exxon Valdez incident, Alaska (Sec. 504)

Tax earmark extenders in the bailout bill.
- Virgin Island and Puerto Rican Rum (Section 308)
- American Samoa (Sec. 309)
- Mine Rescue Teams (Sec. 310)
- Mine Safety Equipment (Sec. 311)
- Domestic Production Activities in Puerto Rico (Sec. 312)
- Indian Tribes (Sec. 314, 315)
- Railroads (Sec. 316)
- Auto Racing Tracks (317)
- District of Columbia (Sec. 322)
- Wool Research (Sec. 325) 

hmm.. so.. if McCain votes for this bill he's voting for earmarks?

----------


## afmatt

> LOL. Great minds think alike.


Yep.
I've also heard that disgusted sick to their stomach patriot minds think alike as well

----------


## pacelli

> Somewhat fitting, though. This is a train wreck if there ever were one.


Isn't that the truth!!

----------


## kathy88

DAMN. Just got out of the shower. May as well watch from in there, I'm dirty already again.

----------


## Sarge

Reid and Kay for this boondoggle.  Enough said.  Raise the price and make a profit.

5 bucks for an eighteen hour trip. One car trip can cost a couple gallons of gas. 

These people are so out of touch I can not believe it.

----------


## werdd

I cant understand these corrupted mother $#@!ers, we elect them, and they do not represent us. Where in the hell do they get the idea that it is they, who know better how to spend our money?

Im so $#@!ing angry..... i cant believe we elect elitist $#@!s who view us as nothing more than human cattle. And when the bankers oppose the public oppinion, they temporarily sacrifice their supposed values, to "save this country in a bipartisan way".

The people are not going to put up with it, we are watching them all.

----------


## tggroo7

This person is pissing me off.  Her arguing FOR the addition to the bill is making me HATE it even MORE!  Pretty good arguments she's makin./sarcasm

----------


## KramerDSP

"This is a bill that will stand the test of time" - Feinstein

That's one to stash away and use for a future date.

----------


## ihsv

I cleaned my guns today

----------


## Spider-Man

I just read on drudge that AL senators Shelby and Sessions will be opposing the bailout.

I'd like to personally take credit for that, as I sent them both a fax this morning, and I am confident that my wordcraft is what convinced them.

----------


## Sarge

So just because an engineer was texting we should spend 13 BILLION dollars.

Where is there any thinking left in this world?

----------


## nodope0695

> I just read on drudge that AL senators Shelby and Sessions will be opposing the bailout.
> 
> I'd like to personally take credit for that, as I sent them both a fax this morning, and I am confident that my wordcraft is what convinced them.


LOL...good job dude.

----------


## werdd

> I just read on drudge that AL senators Shelby and Sessions will be opposing the bailout.
> 
> I'd like to personally take credit for that, as I sent them both a fax this morning, and I am confident that my wordcraft is what convinced them.


Likely because Alabama is the only state that has any balls anymore. I would be willing to bet that if secession occurs, that will be the first state to stand up.

----------


## KramerDSP

I don't want to be all hyperbolic, but seriously, how far away are we from a "V for Vendetta" scenario where the population finallys says to hell with it and starts wearing masks and all that stuff that played out in the movie ?

----------


## speciallyblend

> I just read on drudge that AL senators Shelby and Sessions will be opposing the bailout.
> 
> I'd like to personally take credit for that, as I sent them both a fax this morning, and I am confident that my wordcraft is what convinced them.


you gets a cookie

----------


## nodope0695

I agree with fostering a fast, safe rail system in our nation, however, why should the government pay so much into it?

What ever happened to the sale of bonds to pay for projects?

----------


## Spider-Man

> Likely because Alabama is the only state that has any balls anymore. I would be willing to bet that if secession occurs, that will be the first state to stand up.


I wouldn't be too hasty about that. Only 1 of I think 7 (maybe 6) Representatives from AL voted for the bailout in the House.

Also, Gov. Riley has come out in favor of it.

Apparently only our Senators are worth a crap. Oh, and Rep. Aderholt.

----------


## RSLudlum

> New Tax earmarks in Bailout bill
> 
> *- Wooden Arrows designed for use by children (Sec. 503)*


*WTF?????*

----------


## KramerDSP

> So just because an engineer was texting we should spend 13 BILLION dollars.
> 
> Where is there any thinking left in this world?


13 billion dollars is roughly one percent of 700 Billion dollars. That's how insane things are right now. The fact that 13 billion seems somewhat sane compared to the larger number.

----------


## KramerDSP

Looks like they're voting solely on the Amtrak amendment right now.

----------


## KramerDSP

> *WTF?????*


I'm at a loss for words. Wooden Arrows. It's so sad it's almost hilarious.

----------


## Sarge

Not sane when you charge less then you can drive a car for 4O miles. Their trips are much longer.

----------


## Spider-Man

So if this passes, we start phoning all the Representatives that voted "nay" last time, right?

(referring to the bailout, not the public transportation)

----------


## ihsv

They already bailed out Amtrak a couple of decades ago... Now they have to do it again.  Perfect example of government "investments".

----------


## ghengis86

my guns are clean, my powder is dry, i've got plenty of food.  highly doubtful $#@! will hit the fan and we'll be thrown into anarchy....

...but with the $#@! pouring from the senate right now, i don't discount anything.

----------


## nodope0695

WTF?  They're holding a vote for teh Railroad Bill, and the room is less than half empty and people are milling around like its a party.....what hell is going on?????

WHERE ARE ALL THE $#@!ING SENATERS AT????

----------


## afmatt

I just heard the word constitution in the background.

Who was the blasphemous person that dares speak that holy word in such a pit of disgusting disregard for it?

----------


## Spider-Man

> I just heard the word constitution in the background.
> 
> Who was the blasphemous person that dares speak that holy word in such a pit of disgusting disregard for it?


+1

----------


## Sarge

I am wearing down. 

Someone please get the Senate vote on this boondogle that they said they would not vote for again 5 years ago. 

This will be recorded in history. Those that have put us here will not be judged lightly.

----------


## devil21

Looks like Obama and Hillary are avoiding each other.  They've been standing practically side by side and havent so much as looked in each other's direction.  Anybody seen McCain tooling around?

EDIT:  I see him.

----------


## kathy88

> Looks like Obama and Hillary are avoiding each other.  They've been standing practically side by side and havent so much as looked in each other's direction.  Anybody seen McCain tooling around?




THAT was the most appropriate descriptor of McCain's movements EVER. The TOOL is TOOLING. LMFAO.

----------


## nodope0695

> THAT was the most appropriate descriptor of McCain's movements EVER. The TOOL is TOOLING. LMFAO.


McCain voted NO on the Railroad Bill....wow, very suprising.

----------


## jblosser

McCain just voted no on the amendment.

----------


## ihsv

> McCain just voted no on the amendment.


I guess they didn't pay him enough

----------


## Sandra

McCain is going to be eaten alive in the press for voting no after going after blaming Obama for the bailout failing in the House Monday.

----------


## nodope0695

> McCain just voted no on the amendment.


I'm sure it has something to do with his "no pork-barrel spending" stance.  Probably all for show to back up his campaign promises...10 to 1 he uses Obama's AYE vote against him in upcoming campaign comercials.

----------


## devil21

I cant recall ever seeing so much asskissing, schmoozing, and pats on the back than this bunch of fat cats known as the Senate.

I went to high school with Tom Harkin's daughter.  What a stuck-up bitch.

EDIT:  That wasn't the financial bill vote was it?  It said it was for Amtrak and now its talking about India?  WTF?

----------


## Lucille

McCain is pretty good on spending, outside of never-ending wars etc., and this madness, of course.

OT:  Does anyone have Dish Network?  I'm hearing there's a new Obama channel!  It's all Obama all the time!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

As much as I love trains, Amtrak is a piece of crap so I hope they vote down the bill. This is a perfect example of what happens when you socialize stuff.

----------


## jmlfod87

me thinks mccain made politically smart move.

----------


## nodope0695

Order please....will the senate come to order....order please....GOD DAMN IT, I SAID ORDER!!!

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

> McCain is pretty good on spending, outside of never-ending wars etc., and this madness, of course.
> 
> OT:  Does anyone have Dish Network?  I'm hearing there's a new Obama channel!  It's all Obama all the time!


I do, I turned on my guide and saw this new channel: BT-15 on 73 Barack Obama's Plan for America 

Ai Yai Yai!!!!

All Barack, all the time! I need to disinfect my TV

----------


## Sandra

> me thinks mccain made politically smart move.


It can only be seen as a flip-flop again. He was demonuizing reps that voted against it, yet voted "NO".

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Okay I have to POST another HYPOCRITCAL statement from Dianne FeinStein:

Through all her BS remarks... she somes it up with... "this is what my CONSTITUENTS want and this is want AMERICA NEEDS.

Just 3 days ago, FEINSTEIN stated that *her office has received over 50,000 calls againsts the BAILOUT!*
*
LIES, LIES, all LIES... Frau Feinstein!*

----------


## pilby

> It can only be seen as a flip-flop again. He was demonuizing reps that voted against it, yet voted "NO".


i think you might be thinking of the bailout bill.  they haven't voted on that yet.  mccain just voted against the Amtrak bill.  now they're voting on some India nuclear agreement.

----------


## nodope0695

> me thinks mccain made politically smart move.


Yes, I admit he did indeed.  He will use his nay vote to back up his fiscal responsibility stance, and use Obama's Aye vote against him as a democratic big spender.

However, I'm pretty sure McShame will vote Aye on the bailout.  And he'll use that to back up his claim that he's got the nation's interest at heart...

ALL bull$#@!, and all carefully orchestrated by his handlers.

----------


## jmlfod87

> It can only be seen as a flip-flop again. He was demonuizing reps that voted against it, yet voted "NO".



when was this? that he demonized reps that voted against it? must have missed this.

----------


## nodope0695

> Okay I have to POST another HYPOCRITCAL statement from Dianne FeinStein:
> 
> Through all her BS remarks... she somes it up with... "this is what my CONSTITUENTS want and this is want AMERICA NEEDS.
> 
> Just 3 days ago, FEINSTEIN stated that *her office has received over 50,000 calls againsts the BAILOUT!*
> *
> LIES, LIES, all LIES... Frau Feinstein!*


She is $#@!....period.

----------


## nodope0695

> when was this? that he demonized reps that voted against it? must have missed this.


We're talking about the Railroad bill, NOT the bailout.

----------


## KramerDSP

Looks like they're voting on the Financial Markets vote next

----------


## KramerDSP

In the house, the number of ayes and nays are posted immediatly on the screen. Why not for the Senate ?

----------


## nodope0695

> In the house, the number of ayes and nays are posted immediatly on the screen. Why not for the Senate ?


Yeah, strange, huh?  It all seems disorganized.  I think they ought to be seated when they vote, not milling around like its a cocktail party.

----------


## devil21

Settle down yall.  They still havent voted on the bailout bill.  Looks like they are trying to put it off as long as possible.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I want the WHOLE BILL READ OUT LOUD!

What's the LATEST TOTAL of PAGES?

----------


## Pete

Byrd no!

----------


## nodope0695

> I want the WHOLE BILL READ OUT LOUD!
> 
> What's the LATEST TOTAL of PAGES?


Up to 900 at last report.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

What are we suppose to do keep track of the ayes and nays with pen and paper? WTF

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

They're still voting on that India nuclear bill and not the bailout, right?

----------


## Pete

Whitehouse no, Reed no

These are switches.

----------


## Lucille

> They're still voting on that India nuclear bill and not the bailout, right?


Yes.

----------


## pilby

> Up to 900 at last report.


nah. only 451.

http://www.foxbusiness.com/pdfs/Senate_bill_draft.pdf

----------


## Pete

I thought this was bailout but was wrong.

----------


## devil21

Here we go!!

----------


## jblosser

First is the Sanders amendment to raise funds by raising the taxes on the rich.

----------


## KramerDSP

Go sanders!!!!!! Can he filibuster ???

----------


## nodope0695

Okay...the debate continues...vote will be soon now.  I bet they're going thru gallons of coffee up there.

----------


## KramerDSP

Did Sanders just say vote yes on the amendment ? Im confused.

----------


## Pete

> First is the Sanders amendment to raise funds by raising the taxes on the rich.


Like throwing a stone down the Bowery to kill a dog on Broadway.

----------


## ihsv

> Okay...the debate continues...vote will be soon now.  I bet they're going thru gallons of coffee up there.


Gallons of coffee produce gallons of pee

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

This Judd Gregg crook from New Hampshire needs to go! What a shill!

----------


## devil21

Did it just get shot down in the Senate too?  SWEET!

EDIT:  nm

----------


## jblosser

Sanders amendment fails, sounded like he was the only one who voted aye.

Now Reid is speaking before the actual vote.  Blah blah everyone worked hard blah blah thank you to the janitors blah blah.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

They voted NO on an amendment to spare the Middleclass from bearing the burden of the Bailout??

OMG.

----------


## Pete

Reid is such a $#@!.  I cannot believe that people in NV support him.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Gallons of coffee produce gallons of pee


They are so INEMPT... they all wear *DEPENDS*.

No need to miss a second of HOT GASES SPEWING from all these OLD CLOWNS!



Even the MORONS,(I meant MORMONS) aren't going to be able to save REID in HIS next re-election.

Nevada has pretty much had it with all the SOCIALIST that have invaded from CALIFORNIA.

----------


## KramerDSP

Yeah, let's talk about David, not the biggest pork laden bill in US history. Keep on talking, Reid. We wanna hear all about David.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Mitch McConnell... Turkey Neck knows the C-SPAN cameras are ON and is NOW SHOWBOATING!!!

What a POS!

----------


## Dequeant

They're talking about it like it's the pride of their careers!  They will soon regard this as the WORST MISTAKE in their careers!

----------


## Pete

"One of the finest moments in the history of the Senate."

--Mitch McConnell, Dumb Ass Extraordinaire

----------


## ihsv

What's Mitch saying?  I'm not watching C-SPAN, but I am VERY interested in finding out what he's saying.  He's running for re-election here in KY and is just BARELY ahead of his opponent in the polls.

----------


## nodope0695

> They voted NO on an amendment to spare the Middleclass from bearing the burden of the Bailout??
> 
> OMG.


no suprise there...

----------


## devil21

Harry Reid:  "This is not a bailout for the rich, reckless, greedy bankers.  It is a bailout for the people."

Is this guy $#@!in serious??

I predict a 88-10 vote in favor.

----------


## ihsv

> Harry Reid:  "This is not a bailout for the rich, reckless, greedy bankers.  It is a bailout for the people."
> 
> Is this guy $#@!in serious??


They said something similar when they passed the banking reform act back in 1913, when they established the Federal Reserve.

----------


## Lucille

> I do, I turned on my guide and saw this new channel: BT-15 on 73 Barack Obama's Plan for America 
> 
> Ai Yai Yai!!!!
> 
> All Barack, all the time! I need to disinfect my TV


Isn't that kind of a big deal?  I mean, IALOL!  I don't think a POTUS candidate has ever had their own television channel before.  Well, outside of Big Brother anyway....

Heh.  You know, I think I'll email SNL about ChannelO. 

Look at that little worm Reid.  He's just so slimy.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*HARRY REID you LYING POS!!! 

Nevada's  #1 EMBARASSMENT!*


Even his phones took hours, even  days, to get through! They said OVERWHELMING most are against this BAILOUT!  LIAR LIAR!

90% are AGAINST this... and the CLOWN reads one DUMBASS from Henderson ,NV!

GRAFT, COLLUSION, and HYPOCRISY!

TREASON HARRY REID... TREASON on C-SPAN and TREASON against the American People!

----------


## Orgoonian

> *HARRY REID you LYING POS!!! 
> 
> Nevada's  #1 EMBARASSMENT!*
> 
> 
> Even his phones took hours, even  days, to get through! They said OVERWHELMING most are against this BAILOUT!  LIAR LIAR!
> 
> 90% are AGAINST this... and the CLOWN reads one DUMBASS from Henderson ,NV!
> 
> ...



I havent been able to get through to that commie for 2 days

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> What's Mitch saying?  I'm not watching C-SPAN, but I am VERY interested in finding out what he's saying.  He's running for re-election here in KY and is just BARELY ahead of his opponent in the polls.


he hearts the bail out

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> *HARRY REID you LYING POS!!! 
> 
> Nevada's  #1 EMBARASSMENT!*
> 
> 
> Even his phones took hours, even  days, to get through! They said OVERWHELMING most are against this BAILOUT!  LIAR LIAR!
> 
> 90% are AGAINST this... and the CLOWN reads one DUMBASS from Henderson ,NV!
> 
> ...


IT TOOK me 2 DAYS to get through!

The first 2 days the phones were BUSY constantly and I posted here they may have them all off the hook... VOICE, FAX, STAFF.

ALL an INSULT to AMERICANS!!!

----------


## ihsv

> he hearts the bail out


That sneaky little M-effer!!!  I'm not one bit surprised.

----------


## rajibo

Thanks for listening to me Casey.

----------


## devil21

At least one of my Senators voted no.  I guess itll be a bit closer than I thought but itll definitely pass.

----------


## KramerDSP

Welcome to the U.S.S.A.

----------


## brandon

Yep, it's gonna pass easy. Probly like 70-20

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

Why don't they say the vote for each one? I didn't hear Biden's vote or Bond's or a few others. What's up with that.

----------


## devil21

McCain votes YES to the bailout.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Florida Senators:

Martinez (R)- Yes
Nelson (D)- No

----------


## devil21

Obama votes YES too.

Never should either McCain or Obama speak of helping the taxpayer after this vote.

----------


## Pepsi

33 yes

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

McCain and Obama AYE!

----------


## Join The Paul Side

They got their 60. They won.

----------


## ihsv

Amerika... land of the debtor and home of the slave

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Looks like we will be watching CSPAN 1 on Friday.

----------


## devil21

There goes my prediction of Tom Coburn voting NO.  I guess he's not really the "Dr. No" of the Senate after all.

----------


## RSLudlum

Coburn voted 'aye' ?????

----------


## Otter Mii-kun

> They voted NO on an amendment to spare the Middleclass from bearing the burden of the Bailout??
> 
> OMG.


Figures, they really want to wipe out the middle class, yet claim this is "critically neccesary NOW" to "save the middle class" and because "people's retirements will be wiped out" and "people won't be able to buy cars/houses/college" and whatever bull$#@! they're shoving down our throats.




> Harry Reid:  "This is not a bailout for the rich, reckless, greedy bankers.  It is a bailout for the people."
> 
> I predict a 88-10 vote in favor.


I STILL want to know JUST HOW will hyperinflating and destroying the dollar to prop up the stock and housing markets "save" the middle class or prevent another Great Depression or stop "absolutely certain" Armageddon? 

There is NOT ONE DAMN THING WRONG with the DOW falling 800 points, nor anything wrong with falling home prices-and definintely NOT ONE DAMN THING WRONG WITH DEFLATION! Hell, I wouldn't mind deflation so severe, the Dow plunged all the way back to 100!

----------


## mudhoney

I thought they were doing roll call.

----------


## 1836

Sad, but nobody understands economics.

The fact is that we are making the bubble bigger and bigger.

The only way to save America's economy is to flush out bad credit by allowing firms to fail, as they would normally fail in a free market.

But folks... we don't have a free market anymore.

----------


## kirkblitz

time for guns not votes

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

WHERE's the MONEY COMING FROM congressional CLOWNS?


75 US SENATORS WANTED FOR TREASON!!!
*

McCAIN BREAKS A RECORD:  VOTES TWICE in one YEAR!  SHMUCK!*

----------


## 1836

> Coburn voted 'aye' ?????


I thought that odd too.

----------


## devil21

> Coburn voted 'aye' ?????


Yep.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

74 - 25
Passed

----------


## TGautier421

Can't blame Kansas. Both Brownback and Roberts voted NO. Of our four representatives, only one voted Aye.

Each side of the debate has a victory now. This isn't over yet.

----------


## RSLudlum

What the hell is  Mr. "So Called Conservative" Coburn thinking???

----------


## OKRonPaul

> I thought that odd too.


I called Coburns office in DC to verify after his speech earlier that he really said he was going to vote yes after railing against it.  They confirmed he was going to.  Also registered my anger at him doing so.

----------


## RJB

I can't believe it was that much of a wash.  Usually Senators if they have some leewway will vote no, if they are in tight races.  Get a list of those bastards who sold us out.  They still need some phone calls!!!  They need to be voted out!!!

----------


## Pete

I was surprised by additional Ds that voted no.

Now, will House Republicans roll over like their Senate brethren did?

----------


## TGautier421

Whatever happens, the House is the last stand.

What are the checks and balances set up for a bill that gets passed in the Senate, but not in the House?

----------


## devil21

> I was surprised by additional Ds that voted no.
> 
> Now, will House Republicans roll over like their Senate brethren did?


Not as a whole, but enough will sell out to pass the bill.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Isn't it sad we have to pray on the House to vote it down.......AGAIN????!!!!

----------


## fahayek

"Mr. Warner,

I will do everything in my power to unseat you.  I am ashamed of ever voting for you and I'm going to let my voice be heard.  No matter what you do, you can't dictate the market.  This 700 billion is going to turn into much much more.  This is a massive tax bill on the the people who did not make the mistakes and I hope you will understand your grave mistake when innocent people are saddled with massive inflation and a failed dollar.

Joe W."

----------


## nodope0695

So, what are they voting on now?

----------


## RJB

Where is the full list of votes?

----------


## kirkblitz

i just emailed my traitor senator for voting for this bill GRAHAM. I wanted to let him know i will never vote for him again and i made sure to thank my other senator jim DEMINT voting against it.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

202 585 3886

call cspan and tell them why you are against the bill.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I was surprised by additional Ds that voted no.
> 
> Now, will House Republicans roll over like their Senate brethren did?


That's s*ometimes a ploy where this may effect their reelection bids...* vote for re-election since the count on votes was safe.

REMEMBER the BANK ROLLS will COME POURING INTO THESE 74!

----------


## devil21

> Where is the full list of votes?


For NC, Burr voted YES, Dole voted NO.

----------


## jblosser

These are the 25 nos, recorded as they were called, I probably didn't spell them all correctly:

brownback
cantwell
cochran
crepo
dole
dorgan
enzy
feingold
inhoff
landreau
nelson(FL)
roberts
sanders
sessions
shelby
stabinow
tester
vidder
wicker
widen

bunning
beraso
demint
johnson
allard

----------


## Mini-Me

At least now the WANTED posters can start hitting the printing press.

----------


## Mini-Me

> These are the 25 nos, recorded as they were called, I probably didn't spell them all correctly:
> 
> brownback
> cantwell
> cochran
> crepo
> dole
> dorgan
> enzy
> ...


...and time to bust out the thank you notes...

----------


## Mini-Me

> I'm at a loss for words. Wooden Arrows. It's so sad it's almost hilarious.


Maybe that's the only way gun-grabbers can train the children to kill dissident citizens...

P.S.  Triple-post FTW?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> So, what are they voting on now?


TO ADD "SAND" to the SODOMY the AMerican People just received from this TOTALITARIAN OLIGARCHY!

JP MORGAN, GOLDMAN SACHS, and B of A... WILL SLICE and DICE AMERICA UP between themselves. Controlling the rates, reporting, interest and policies.

TODAY will live in the *Greatest INFAMY IN American History!*


LOK FOR a AGENT ORANGE STANDARD of LIVING in the FUTURE... since we're speaking colors... *SOYLENT GREEN!*

----------


## nodope0695

31 Nay votes so far on the second vote.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> These are the 25 nos, recorded as they were called, I probably didn't spell them all correctly:
> 
> brownback
> cantwell
> cochran
> crepo
> dole
> dorgan
> enzy
> ...


*WHO's UP for RE-ELECTION next month? VOTING FOR OFFICE!*

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

hold off on the thank yous there are so many pork BS in this bill it isnt funny
this was put together specifically to please as many people as it can.
This is the inherent problem with the bill itself. once it was denounced in the house and propped up in the Senate it will appear again in the house as it passed and with so much GOOD in the bill it will be hard for many of them to say no because of the pork in the bill that will cause people to say ok then you just lost all of these lobbyists that we made happy by putting these things in the bill. 

Specifically, things on disabilities and mental health. why do they exist in this bill this has nothing to do with stabilizing the nation.
I am so annoy with the things going on now that Im ready to do anything that is necessary to get this thing shut down.

----------


## bojo68

widen = wyden as in Ron Wyden

----------


## werdd

$#@!ing traitors... Both senators from texas.

Time to start emailing your reps.

----------


## devil21

Bipartisanship = Both parties crossing the aisle to $#@! the American citizens

----------


## nodope0695

MD senaters too...I will be voting against them both now.

----------


## jblosser

> widen = wyden as in Ron Wyden


Yeah, I took them all phonetically with the assumption you'd know your critters when you saw them.

----------


## nodope0695

> Bipartisanship = Both parties crossing the aisle to $#@! the American citizens


yep.  +1

----------


## jblosser

> hold off on the thank yous there are so many pork BS in this bill it isnt funny


Your point?  Anyone who voted no should get thanked, who cares why they voted no, there's no shortage of reasons but they did the right thing on this one anyway.

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

There were those praising unity of the American people who supported this bill, like back when supporting the troops was politics for being for the war, the fact of the matter is that our politicians have failed us and there has to be something we can do to get people into office that will restore faith in our Government and not hatred.

As long as my government continues to show disdain for my opinion and takes lightly my solemn oath to uphold the constitution they will feel my presence, whether by email, by call, or by signs, they will know I am an American with a vote, an educated vote, and an educated mind. This will be my legacy to my family and in the future my children. I refuse to allow my Government to tell me that because of a Crisis they understand better than me that they have to pass some sort of legislation that, they also know will help, when they refuse to take the time and educate those around them.

This is why Ron Paul was popular, he is educated and shares it, those with intelligence and understanding; help those around them to understand the guiding principles that help them in their decisions inspiring many to stand up and reach with their voices as a new majority to say that we will no longer be subjugated and we will not allow those who represent us to represent us without knowledge.

There is so much more to life than being bought and sold by corporations, and voting back and forth on things that do nothing more than help these corporations.
This is not My America and I for one will not stand for it anymore.

----------


## Pete

^^^^^^Very eloquent, thank you.

----------


## Lucille

> ...and time to bust out the thank you notes...


Money talks.  Donate!

----------

